# Trailer doors and locks freezing - suggestions?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

D.E.P.S. said:


> Poles.... Been trying to answer your PM. I keep sending it but it doesn't show that it sent.


I've also seen that with my PM's, and then every duplicate arrives on the other end. CT needs to fix that.


----------



## Irishman87 (Feb 5, 2014)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> From their website:
> 
> Myth: WD-40 contains fish oil.
> Fact:
> ...


I stand corrected.... Shop teacher in HS was full of


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I guess I'll try a little of everything. I'm glad I don't need to rely on Only the torch now...


----------



## Irishman87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I heard bulls milk works. But watch the horn:laughing:


----------



## iceman61 (Jul 26, 2007)

Irishman87 said:


> I heard bulls milk works. But watch the horn:laughing:


Trouble with that is the bull becomes your best friend and will follow you around for days. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I always find a little heat works best


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pick up a weed burner from HF :thumbsup:


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

Put a zip lock bag over them


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jul 23, 2012)

Try sticking your tongue on it. I heard that works great


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

wnc viking said:


> Put a zip lock bag over them


That is actually a really good idea... I'm gonna try that tonight. Northeast is getting another snow storm tonight so it's a good time to test it. 

Thanks for the simple solution


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

stombaugh85 said:


> Try sticking your tongue on it. I heard that works great


 I had a similar close call one day... Had just washed my hands and grabbed the edge of the door on the aluminum and couldn't let go. Luckily My other hand was free and I sprayed paslode cleaner and hand sanitizer until I could pull myself free. Luckily I didn't really loose much skin in that one....


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

When pulling it done the road you will need to tie it in or tape it up


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I need to do that to my locks to night getting about 8" of snow. Here in wnc


----------

